# Crawler Harness



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

Whats up OGF? I need some help on making my worm harnesses, I'm a newbie. I understand the how to portion of the rig, its just the sizing I am confused on. I currently use a 6 mm bead with a size 4 colorado blade. How do I match the blade with the clevis, or what size blade works well with "?" size clevis. . as far as beading goes, has anyone used a larger bead? what size?. 
Where is a good place to buy beads in Columbus? ? ? Thanks guys...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Character Zero go to the Tackle Making Forums ...There are a lot of talanted tackle makers on there...Ask your question there...I am sure you will get more help than you will need.....Jim....


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Check out jannsnetcraft for beads, blades, and clevises. They are in Ohio and they ship very fast. You could also look into quick changed clevises so can switch blade colors without tying on a new harness.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Search some of the Lake Erie threads. There's a lot of info out there.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just do a search for Harness, Harness Tying, Crawler Harness.......all posts. Lots of discussion which should help you.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i just had surgery on both feet so i am house/bed bound for 3 weeks. i had craig over at erie outfitters set me up with what i needed to make my own. his advice was on double willows to use a 5/1/1 pattern for the beads. 5 of one color, one of another and then one of the original color. said the different color bead looks like an eye. for colorado's same deal but 3/1/1. he seems to know his stuff. i hope so, i've tied about 100 so far


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Try this:
http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc3/howtotie.html


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Character Zero said:


> I currently use a 6 mm bead with a size 4 colorado blade. How do I match the blade with the clevis, or what size blade works well with "?" size clevis. . as far as beading goes, has anyone used a larger bead? what size?.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well Let me see if I can help a little here --- First off I use two hook harnesses early in the season when we use Bottom Bouncers. See pic-- Usually use #2 hooks ? But have used others. I don't use Treble hooks but have seen them used. Make them about 24"-36" long ? I have started to use the quick change clevis. Then I can change blades more often. Beads ?? It is your call ? 6mm seems a little big ? I use a lot of 3mm & 4 mm But what ever works.
> ...


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Capt. Mike looks like we make the same rigs.

You also have mail.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

CountryKat said:


> Capt. Mike looks like we make the same rigs.
> 
> You also have mail.


Oh I have others !! I think I have about 125 tied already !! Need to work on some more ! But time to Go Ice Fishing soon !!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

For me and my buddy's #6 beads are the standard we use. I like number 2 wide gap walleye hooks on top and number 6 trebles on the bottom, Mustad Triple Grips or EWG Gamagatzu, but I've had luck with the premium eagle claws and diachi bleeding bait hooks series ones as well. 

I make most of mine to look like this, 100's of color patters are with me at all times. I like mine about 5 ft long, if your drifting you can tie a loop at the top and use the bead and egg sinker explained by Heart. 

Check out www.mytacklebox.com for premium beads, hooks and blades, and the right clevis that have the little nipple so blades don't fly off.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Have any of you put a dab of glue on your knots when tying harnesses? If so what kind to you use. Or do they make a specific kind of glue that will adhear to mono?

Here are some of my creations!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use 6 mm beads as well. As far as blade size (colorado), I don't think I have any #4s.

5, 6, 7, and even #8s did well for me last year. #8s around the islands last year during Memorial Day weekend were lethal.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's the clevises

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/quick-change-clevises/313109.aspx


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! ! ! Its good to see alot of guys helping out! See you on the lake.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

What NOT to do while making crawler harnesses FYI: 


I was given a bag about 1000 assorted faceted beads from an old friend of mine today. (I sort and store my beads in 35mm film canisters) Anyhow I was at my kitchen table with this jumbo bag of #5,6 and 7mm beads. I poured the beads onto two separate dinner plates (so far so good). I started diligently sorting the beads by color placing them each in their own film container. It was nearly time to put my young daughters to bed (here's the good part) so I proceeded to get up, pushing the chair back then WHAM!!! I smoke the table leg with my knee. This sent all 1000 rainbow colored beads flying through the air onto our hardwood floor. Each one of them bouncing several times making their own unique pitter-patter sound. Almost like hail on a tin roof.

DOH!!!!!!!! and other expletives I spewed under my voice so the girls don't hear. I compose myself and gingerly tip-toe through the kitchen to tuck my now snickering girls into bed. 

Yes I am still picking the beads up off the floor. I just had to take a minute to write this post and let you all in on my adventure in harness making this evening. 

Good thing the wifey is a the gym right now.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

^^^^ That's funny..... you'll be finding beads for months... I know I did. LOL!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

normd said:


> What NOT to do while making crawler harnesses FYI:
> 
> 
> I was given a bag about 1000 assorted faceted beads from an old friend of mine today. (I sort and store my beads in 35mm film canisters) Anyhow I was at my kitchen table with this jumbo bag of #5,6 and 7mm beads. I poured the beads onto two separate dinner plates (so far so good). I started diligently sorting the beads by color placing them each in their own film container. It was nearly time to put my young daughters to bed (here's the good part) so I proceeded to get up, pushing the chair back then WHAM!!! I smoke the table leg with my knee. This sent all 1000 rainbow colored beads flying through the air onto our hardwood floor. Each one of them bouncing several times making their own unique pitter-patter sound. Almost like hail on a tin roof.
> ...



I'm only laughing because I've done it myself!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Character Zero said:


> Whats up OGF? I need some help on making my worm harnesses, I'm a newbie. I understand the how to portion of the rig, its just the sizing I am confused on. I currently use a 6 mm bead with a size 4 colorado blade. How do I match the blade with the clevis, or what size blade works well with "?" size clevis. . as far as beading goes, has anyone used a larger bead? what size?.
> Where is a good place to buy beads in Columbus? ? ? Thanks guys...


You didn't mention whether you were doing the harnesses for Erie or inland. Most of the advice given appeared to be for Erie. While it was great advice keep in mind that many of the inland guys do not make them quite the same. Personally I use a bit smaller size on the hooks for inland rigs and I don't make them as long. I am sure some others may have further suggestions to that aspect. I believe Hearttxp alluded to some difference as well. I bought most of my stuff mail order from Jann's although there may be sources in the Columbus area. I just don't shop around there.

There are a lot of great looking rigs pictured on this thread. It seems that once you know the basics you can really get creative on patterns, length, etc. Keep in mind that the different blades will pull differently at the same speeds. And also keep in mind that the large Colorado's may not be capable of fishing at your faster speeds. This is where guys use the willows as they pull with less resistance.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

As allways GREAT STUFF posted,

THANKS EVERYONE,

Nik


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

I am making most of mine for Erie. I have about 10 or so done and ready. I will post some pictures ASAP. I found that the Old Dutchman on Sunburry Road has everything that I needed and not to mention if you have any questions about tying, they'll help out a ton. . . Again, thanks to all OGF'rs for the continued help along my new found cold weather addiction. . . . .


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is how I am set up when I start tying. In the few months I have been tying, I'm positive I have more harness then I will use in a few seasons. Oh well it's better they tying them on a boucing boat in 2-4's.


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

are those just film canisters normd? you have alot of nice stuff man....


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Character Zero

Yep got them for free at a local MotoPhoto. They just throw them out the guy said. I take one bead and some hot melt glue in the dimple on the cap and TaDa!!! Holds the beads nicely.


----------

